# THE END



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*How was your 2005-06 ice fishing season?*​
Best Ever15.56%Great422.22%Good316.67%Fair1055.56%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Unless you're heading waaaay north anytime soon, it looks like ice fishing is done. I know Jamestown Reservoir is open, and a lot of the smaller perch lakes around VC are open, thus officially ending my season.

I caught 7 species, including trout and a sucker, two species I had never caught through the ice before. Some days were great, others were tough, but I never skunked (had a couple of one-fish days) this year.

I learned a lot too, especially fishing for crappie, and learning to use a spring bobber rod. I may get an FL-18 next year, but for now, Im sticking with the FL-8.

Anyone else have any observations for the winter of '05-'06?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Definetely great. Early ice was as good as its been in a very long time on DL. Had a few 30+ eye days with the best being 44 for 2 guys in 5 hours. Met with and shared spots with a few people each month, some of which I learned a thing or two from. Couldnt beat the weather either!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I learned being a basketball coach and an ice fisherman usually do not mix well together. Only really had 3 good days of ice fishing this year, but caught my biggest perch ever on really nice 14 incher.

Already got a lead on a spot for next year hopefully i catch more fish.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

i did pretty good at the end of the season but the first 3 months wore horible with only catching 1 fish. but the last 2 weeks i probably caught 50 fish including my first splake. nothing of any real size though. i was able to fish up to march 31 but we were staring to break through the ice a bit so i decided call it quits for the year.

there is still an ice shack sitting out in front of the north bay waterfront, but its not going to be there for long. i will try to post a pic of it later as photobucket is currently under maintenance or some thing.


----------

